# Αφοριστική αναφορά στο αφορεσμένο «αφορά»



## nickel (Jun 3, 2008)

Δεν θα ήθελα να προσεγγίσω *αφορ*ιστικά αυτό το πρόβλημα, αλλά θα πω τη γνώμη μου ευθύς εξαρχής: καταφέραμε να κάνουμε περίπλοκο ένα απλούστατο θέμα.

Υπήρχε λόγια χρήση του «αφορά» με πρόθεση «εις». Στον προπολεμικό Δρανδάκη γράφει: _η πράξις αυτή δεν αφορά εις εμέ (ή εμέ)._ (Ακολουθεί ένα ωραίο σχόλιο: συνήθης η φράσις «όσον αφορά» ή «καθ’ όσον αφορά» αντί του κομψοτέρου «ως προς» ή «εν σχέσει προς» ή του δημοτ. «όσο για»: «όσον αφορά εμέ μην ανησυχήτε», αντί του «ως προς εμέ, μην ανησυχήτε» ή «όσο για μένα μην ανησυχήτε».) Προσέξτε: ήδη έχουμε «αφορά εις εμέ» ή «αφορά εμέ».

Πέρασαν τα χρόνια και όλοι λέμε «δεν με αφορά» και όχι «δεν αφορά σε μένα». [Δεν στέκει ωστόσο το επιχείρημα του Γιάννη Χάρη ότι η εμπρόθετη αντωνυμία «σε μένα» έχει αδύνατο τύπο «μου», οπότε θα έπρεπε το «αφορά σε μένα» να γίνεται και «μου αφορά». Δεν έχουμε εδώ έμμεσο αντικείμενο. Απλώς το παλιό «αφορώ» με τη σημασία τού «κοιτάζω» και του «αποβλέπω» συντασσόταν με την πρόθεση «εις». Άλλωστε και σήμερα, λέμε, ας πούμε, «πιστεύω σε σένα» αλλά όχι «σου πιστεύω».]

Λεξικογραφικά το «σε» επανεμφανίστηκε στα λεξικά του Κέντρου (δεν υπάρχει στον Κριαρά, το Μείζον ή το μεταγενέστερο ΛΚΝ). Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω καταλάβει αν το Κέντρο κάνει διάκριση ανάμεσα σε λόγια και «ανεπίσημη προφορική χρήση» ή μια πιο λεπτή διάκριση ανάμεσα σε «αφορώ κάποιον» και «αφορώ σε κάτι ή σε κάποιον» (όπως, ας πούμε πάλι, υπάρχει ανάμεσα στο «πιστεύω κάποιον ή κάτι» και «πιστεύω σε κάτι ή σε κάποιον») και η αναφορά σε «ανεπίσημη προφορική χρήση» αφορά όλους εκείνους που δεν βάζουν «σε» στη δεύτερη σημασία. [Το λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ, στο τέλος.] Όμως στην περίπτωση τού «αφορά» η διάκριση είναι δύσκολη. Λίγο-πολύ όλες οι χρήσεις έχουν τη σημασία «έχει σχέση με», «έχει να κάνει με». Ο μέσος χρήστης δεν πέταξε το «σε» μόνο μπροστά από τις προσωπικές αντωνυμίες, αλλά σε όλες τις χρήσεις. Λέει: _Δεν αφορά ούτε εμένα ούτε εσένα. Το σχόλιό μου δεν αφορούσε το φίλο σου. Θέματα που αφορούν τις σχέσεις κράτους-πολίτη._

Και δεν το πέταξε μόνο ο μέσος χρήστης. Παραθέτω εδώ το λήμμα του λεξικού του Γεωργακά (με δύο μόνο «σε» στα παραδείγματα, τα κοκκινισμένα):

*αφορά* (1) be of interest to, concern, regard (syn ενδιαφέρει) _αυτό με αφορά άμεσα, ατομικά, προσωπικά_ | _όσον ~ εμένα as far as I’m concerned, as for me, for my part_ (syn phr απομέρος [or απομέρους] μου) | _ένα μονάχα ξέρω, πως η κυρία είναι έγκυος έξι μηνών· τα λοιπά δεν με αφορούν_ (Karagatsis) | _είναι ζήτημα ιδιωτικό, που δεν αφορά το σύνολο_ (Theotokas) | _η τέτοια εκδρομή … αφορά τους νέους πεζοπόρους εκδρομείς, που δεν φοβούνται ν’ αντικρύσουν την τραχύτητα του εδάφους_ (Vasileiou) | _το έθνος … δεν κρίνεται ικανό να εκφράζει τη γνώμη του για τα πράγματα που το αφορούν_ (Argyriou).
(2) pertain to, relate to, refer to, concern (syn αναφέρεται, αποβλέπει 3c, σχετίζεται) _του είχε μείνει … κάποιος ανίκητος δισταγμός για ό,τι αφορούσε τις σχέσεις των δύο φύλων_ (Theotokas) | _ο επίτροπος αντιπροσωπεύει τον ανήλικο σε κάθε δικαιοπραξία, που αφορά την προσωπική του κατάσταση ή την περιουσία του_ (Christidis AK) | _ανοίγουν προβλήματα, που αφορούν_ _στο_ _νόημα της ζωής_ (Theodorakop) | _να παρασχεθούν και οι λοιπές ανέσεις, … που αφορούν τη στέγη, την τροφή κλ_ (Angelop).
(3) relate to, deal with, treat, cover (near-syn αποβλέπει 3b, άπτεται) _το βιβλίο αφορά τη μαγεία_ | _η εγκυκλοπαίδεια αφορά τις τέχνες_ | _θέματα που αφορούν το πλαίσιο της λειτουργίας του τραπεζικού τομέως_ | _η επίσκεψή μου αφορούσε την ανάγκη να στεγαστούν αμέσως οι πρόσφυγες_ (Evelpidis) | _παλαιές διατάξεις … αφορούσαν τη στρατολογία και την εκπαίδευση των χριστιανών αιχμαλώτων_ (Vacalop) | _αυθεντία σε ό,τι αφορά το διοικητικό δίκαιο_ (Peranthis) | _έργα με επιστημονικό χαρακτήρα, από εκείνα ιδίως που αφορούν_ _στις_ _λεγόμενες θεωρητικές επιστήμες_ (Dimaras).​
[Παρατήρηση: αν σας μπερδεύει η διαφορά ανάμεσα στο (1) «το βιβλίο αφορά τη μαγεία», δηλαδή «πραγματεύεται τη μαγεία», και το (2) «το βιβλίο αφορά τους υποψήφιους μάγους», δηλαδή «ενδιαφέρει», μην κολλάτε! Πείτε στην πρώτη περίπτωση «πραγματεύεται», «καταπιάνεται με», «ασχολείται με», «έχει να κάνει με», και στη δεύτερη «ενδιαφέρει», «απευθύνεται σε». Και μην προσπαθήσετε να ξεκαθαρίσετε τη διαφορά βάζοντας ή μη βάζοντας «σε» δίπλα στο «αφορά».]

Η επαναφορά τού «σε» δεν έκανε τα ελληνικά μας καλύτερα από τα ελληνικά του Θεοτοκά· απλώς μας μπέρδεψε περισσότερο. Δεν θα σας κουράσω με παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο ή από τους νόμους του κράτους όπου μέσα στο ίδιο κείμενο το «σε» μπαινοβγαίνει χωρίς τη βεβαιότητα που διακρίνει τα λεξικά του Κέντρου. Αρκεί μόνο να αναφέρω πώς μπερδεύτηκαν οι συντάκτες του Ελληνογαλλικού του Kauffmann. Δείτε τα παραδείγματα: _Η κριτική του αφορά στο ύφος του έργου… Μέτρα που αφορούν στη φοροδιαφυγή… Όσον αφορά τα έξοδά σου… Είμαι ανίδεος σε ό,τι αφορά την τέχνη._ Μπέρδεμα ή παιχνίδι ισορροπιών;

Πάντως το Σχολικό του Κέντρου μπερδεύτηκε [ευτυχώς διόρθωσε το «τριτοπρόσωπο», το έβαλε και στις δύο χρήσεις]. Γράφει: 1. (+σε) έχω σχέση με, αναφέρομαι σε (κάποιον/κάτι)… 2. ενδιαφέρει κάποιον ή ανήκει στις αρμοδιότητές του [στο πρώτο πρόσωπο ο πρώτος ορισμός, στο τρίτο ο άλλος — τέλος πάντων]. Άρα, όταν σημαίνει «ενδιαφέρει» δεν χρειάζεται «σε»; Πάω στο λήμμα «ενδιαφέρω»: 1. αφορώ σε κάποιον… Άμα σου έχει κολλήσει το «σε», δεν ξεκολλάει εύκολα. [Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο συγκεκριμένο λήμμα, το «ενδιαφέρω», πρέπει να διορθωθεί ο ορισμός της 2ης σημασίας — αυτός που δίνεται είναι ορισμός για τη μεσοπαθητική χρήση.]

Ο Κώστας Βαλεοντής στο Ορόγραμμα γράφει ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε το «αφορώ» χωρίς το «σε» σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις — με εξαίρεση την περίπτωση που του δίνουμε τη σημασία «αποσκοπώ σε κάτι». 
Π.χ. από το διαδίκτυο: Σε ένα δεύτερο επίπεδο, οι προσπάθειες αφορούν στην συνοχή του περιφερειακού συστήματος καινοτομίας.
Παραδείγματα του Κ.Β.
Η ενέργεια αυτή αφορά στον εκφοβισμό του μάρτυρα.
Η αναβολή αυτή αφορά στο να κερδηθεί χρόνος.

Αλλά δεν μας φτάνουν το «αποβλέπω» και το «αποσκοπώ»; 

Να κλείσω με την επιστολή του Λαπαθιώτη προς τον αρχιεπίσκοπο Αθηνών (του 1927):
«…να σας παρακαλέσω να με διευκολύνετε στον διακανονισμόν μιας υποθέσεως, χαρακτήρος εντελώς προσωπικού – που *αφορά τας σχέσεις μου* με την εκκλησίαν… Η χριστιανική θρησκεία –όχι μόνον η ορθόδοξος, αλλά εν γένει η χριστιανική– όπως επίσης και κάθε άλλη θρησκεία– μού έχει αποβεί τελείως περιττή. Κρίνω άσκοπο να εκθέσω τη σειρά των σκέψεων που με οδήγησαν έως εκεί. *Αφορούν* εξ ολοκλήρου *τον προσωπικό μου τρόπο* τού αντιλαμβάνεσθαι τα πράγματα…»

Ε, κι εμένα το «σε» μετά το «αφορώ» μού έχει αποβεί τελείως περιττό.

————————————————
*Λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ* [του 1998. Πείτε μου, αν έχουν γίνει αλλαγές, να το ενημερώσω.]

*αφορώ* ρ. μετβ. κ. αμετβ. [αφοράς ... / μόνο σε ενεστ. κ. παρατ.} 1. (αμετβ.) (+ σε) έχω σχέση, αναφέρομαι, συνδέομαι με (κάποιον/κάτι): _το ζήτημα αυτό ~ στην ίδια την επιβίωση τού Ελληνισμού_. ΦΡ. *όσον / καθ' όσον / σε ό,τι αφορά* σχετικά με, ως προς: _~ στις μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στην Ελλάδα, έχω να πω τα εξής…_ 2. (μετβ.-τριτοπρόσ. αφορά) (α) ενδιαφέρει, ανήκει στη σφαίρα τού ενδιαφέροντος (κάποιου): _Τι σε ~ τι λέει ο ένας κι ο άλλος; Εσύ να κοιτάς τη δουλειά σου!_ | _δεν σε ~ αυτό που λέω· είναι καθαρά προσωπικό μου ζήτημα_ (β) για κάτι που σχετίζεται με τη δραστηριότητα, την αρμοδιότητα, την ιδιότητα (κάποιου): _περάστε από την αστυνομία για μια υπόθεση που σας αφορά_ | _οι αυξήσεις στα σχολικά είδη με αφορούν άμεσα ως πατέρα μαθητή_ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ λ. αποβλέπω. 
[ΕΤΥΜ.< αρχ. αφορώ, αρχική σημ. «αποστρέφω το βλέμμα μου από όλα τα άλλα και το προσηλώνω σε ένα», άρα «βλέπω, κοιτάζω προσεκτικά» < άφ- (< άπο-) + άρω «βλέπω». Οι φρ. «όσον αφορά σε ...» και «σε ό,τι αφορά ...» αποδίδουν το γαλλ. en ce qui concerne ... ].​
Σε πλαίσιο:
*αφορά: με ή χωρίς σε;* Η χρήση *αφορά σε* είναι λογιότερη και πιο προσεγμένη: _«δεν αφορά σ' αυτό το θέμα, αλλά σε άλλο»_ — _«αφορά στους χειρισμούς τής κυβερνήσεως»_. Το _αφορώ_ στην περίπτωση αυτή διατηρεί την αρχική του σύνταξη, όταν σήμαινε ό,τι και το *αποβλέπω σε* ή *αποσκοπώ σε*. Τώρα που έφτασε να σημαίνει «αναφέρομσι σε», μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται και χωρίς το _σε_ (ιδίως με τις προσωπικές αντωνυμίες _εμένα, εσένα_ κ.λπ.): _«δεν αφορά εσένα, αφορά εμένα»_ — _«αφορά τους χειρισμούς τού κυπριακού»_. Η β´ χρήση (χωρίς το _σε_) εμφανίζεται κυρίως στη λιγότερο επίσημη και περισσότερο καθημερινή χρήση τής γλώσσας.

• Ας σημειωθεί επιπροσθέτως ότι η φρ. *ως αναφορά* (!), που ακούγεται ενίοτε αντί του *όσον αφορά*, είναι εντελώς εσφαλμένη και οφείλεται σε παρανόηση.​
Λήμμα του ΛΚΝ:

*αφορώ *[aforó] P10.1α (μόνο στο ενεστ. θ., στο γ' πρόσ.) : για κτ. το οποίο έχει σχέση με κπ. ή με κτ., που ενδιαφέρει κπ. ή κτ., που αναφέρεται σε κπ. ή σε κτ.: _H υπόθεση αφορά τη δικαιοσύνη. Μελέτησα προσεκτικά ό,τι αφορά τη νομική πλευρά του ζητήματος. Εξετάστηκαν όλα τα θέματα που αφορούν την εθνική άμυνα. Tο υπονοούμενο δεν αφορούσε εσένα / εσάς. Kτ. αφορά εμένα / εσένα / αυτόν ή με / σε / τον αφορά_, είναι δικός μου / σου / του λογαριασμός, υπόθεση: _Δε με αφορούν οι πολιτικές του πεποιθήσεις. Δε σε αφορούν οι επιπτώσεις του προβλήματος. Ό,τι πω σας αφορά όλους. Ενδιαφέρεται μόνο για ό,τι την αφορά άμεσα._ (έκφρ.) _όσον αφορά…_, σχετικά με: _Όσον αφορά τώρα τον αδερφό σου… Όσον αφορά τα έξοδα, θα τα καλύψει η εταιρεία. Όσον αφορά το οικονομικό μέρος του ζητήματος… Όσον αφορά εμένα, δεν πρόκειται να έρθω_. [λόγ. < αρχ. ἀφορῶ 'κοιτάζω προσεκτικά, κοιτάζω προς' σημδ. γαλλ. regarder (ça me regarde)] ​
Διαβάστε επίσης τα κείμενα
του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη
και του Κώστα Βαλεοντή


----------



## sarant (Jun 3, 2008)

Αψογο!

Εξαιρετικά καλογραμμένο, δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι ουσιαστικό. Η αλήθεια είναι (μου το έγραφε κάποιος αλλά το διαπίστωσα κι ο ίδιος) ότι τώρα τελευταία οι εισαγγελάτοι της τηλεόρασης έχουν γίνει, οι περισσότεροι, "στοϊκοί", δηλ. χρησιμοποιούν το "αφορά στο", ίσως για να θεωρηθούν λογιότεροι και πιο προσεγμένοι.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Oct 7, 2008)

cinoiralsax said:


> Το "σε" είναι η πρόθεση με την οποία συντάσσεται το ρήμα. Αν δεν σου ταιριάζει ρώτα κανέναν φιλόλογο. Κι εμένα μου ξένιζε αλλά οι ειδικοί με κατατόπισαν.



Αγαπητέ cinoiralsax, δεν ξέρω αν είμαι ειδικός, φιλόλογος πάντως είμαι: ελπίζω να μου επιτρέψεις την παρέμβαση. Το _αφορώ *σε*_ πρέπει, νομίζω, να εξοβελιστεί από τη χρήση (και πείτε με ρυθμιστικόν, δεν με νοιάζει). Πρώτα απ' όλα, η σύνταξη του _αφορώ_ με απλή, δηλ. όχι εμπρόθετη αιτιατική μαρτυρείται σε δοκιμότατους και αρχαιότατους συγγραφείς, λ.χ. τον Ηρόδοτο ή τον ρήτορα Λυκούργο. Αλλά αυτό λίγη σημασία έχει. Το ουσιωδέστερο επιχείρημα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι ότι, αν η σύνταξη του _αφορώ_ με _σε + αιτιατική_ ήταν αποδεκτή (στα Ν.Ε.), τότε στις περιπτώσεις όπου το _αφορώ_ έχει συμπλήρωμα αντωνυμία, η αντωνυμία αυτή θα έπρεπε να είναι σε γενική. Κάτι τέτοιο όμως δεν συμβαίνει. Για να το πω πιο απλά, θα έπρεπε να λέμε «αυτό το θέμα δεν *μου* αφορά», όπως λέμε «δίνω το βιβλίο στον Γιάννη» > «*του* δίνω το βιβλίο»: ο εμπρόθετος προσδιορισμός _σε + αιτιατική_ αντικαθίσταται πάντοτε από αντωνυμία σε γενική. Επομένως, το γεγονός και μόνο ότι λέμε «αυτό το θέμα δεν *με* αφορά», είναι ικανή απόδειξη ότι η μόνη αποδεκτή σύνταξη του _αφορώ_ στα Ν.Ε. είναι με απλή (απρόθετη) αιτιατική.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 7, 2008)

Τι ωραία ανάλυση! Ποτέ μου δεν το χώνεψα το αφορώ+σε και θυμάμαι ότι η φιλόλογός μου απέφευγε να πάρει συγκεκριμένη θέση για το ζήτημα, όταν τη ρωτούσα. Αν την ξαναδώ (δύσκολο αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις), θα ξέρω τι να της πω :)


----------



## anef (Oct 7, 2008)

Όπως λέει όμως ο Νίκελ στο σωστό νήμα, το _σε _του _αφορώ _δεν δηλώνει έμμεσο αντικείμενο για να γίνει _σου_. Και δίνει το πρδ του _πιστεύω σε σένα - σε πιστεύω_. 
Γιατί δεν μας κάνει απλά το επιχείρημα ότι αυτή η σύνταξη με τον καιρό χάθηκε και κάποιοι θέλουν να την επαναφέρουν με το ζόρι;


----------



## danae (Oct 7, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι το _πιστεύω σε σένα_ και το _σε πιστεύω_ δεν είναι το ίδιο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το _σε πιστεύω_ είναι το _πιστεύω εσένα_ και όχι _πιστεύω σε σένα_, αυτό έχει άλλη έννοια.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με την προλαλήσασα και ήθελα να το προσθέσω αλλά συγκρατήθηκα για να μη βγούμε εκτός θέματος :)


----------



## anef (Oct 7, 2008)

Δανάη και palavra κι εγώ το σκέφτηκα αυτό -και σε ένα άλλο παράδειγμα που σκέφτηκα ισχύει το ίδιο: το _σε πλησιάζω _είναι από το _πλησιάζω σε σένα _ή _πλησιάζω εσένα_; Νομίζω όμως ότι, ανεξάρτητα από αυτό, γενικά δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με έμμεσο αντικείμενο (δεν είναι δηλ. 'αφορά κάτι σε κάποιον'). Πρέπει ίσως να σκεφτούμε αν υπάρχουν και άλλα ρήματα που να συντάσσονται *μόνο *με _σε _και μετά να παίρνουν αντικ. προσ. αντων. σε αιτιατική.

Ωστόσο, το δικό μου σκεπτικό εδώ είναι ότι αντί να μπλέξουμε με αυτή τη σύνταξη για να αποδείξουμε την ορθότητα του 'αφορά + αιτιατική' μπορούμε απλά να πούμε αυτό που όλοι και όλες θυμόμαστε (οι κάποιας χ ηλικίας τέλος πάντων), ότι δηλ. μέχρι κάποια εποχή κανένας δεν έλεγε 'αφορά σε'. Η χρήση αυτή ήρθε από τα πάνω και σε μεγάλο βαθμό μάς επιβλήθηκε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2008)

Και μετά από μια μικρή μετακόμιση στο σωστό νήμα:

Ναι, έχω ήδη διατυπώσει την αντίρρησή μου στο επιχείρημα για το «*μου αφορά» γιατί θα μπορούσαμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε για να καταργήσουμε τα «σε» από ρήματα όπως _αποσκοπώ, αποβλέπω_ (για να ξεκινήσω με αυτά που επηρεάζουν το _αφορώ_), _πιστεύω, απευθύνομαι_.

Άλλο είναι το «σου απευθύνω το λόγο» και άλλο το «απευθύνομαι σε σένα». Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο, το «αφορώ σε» θα έκανε «αφορά σε σένα». Το επιχείρημα είναι: όσοι χρησιμοποιούν «αφορά σε», λένε και «αφορά σε σένα» ή «σε αφορά»;


----------



## anef (Oct 7, 2008)

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο; Τι εννοεί το ΛΝΕΓ όταν λέει 'Η χρήση αφορά σε είναι πιο προσεγμένη'; 
Εγώ που λέω μόνο _αφορά κάτι _υποθέτω κατατάσσομαι μια για πάντα στους απρόσεκτους και τους τσαπατσούληδες. 
Ή παρατήρησαν ότι κάποιοι χρήστες όταν είναι χαλαροί λένε 'αφορά κάτι' αλλά σε 'επίσημες' περιστάσεις λένε 'αφορά σε'; Γιατί ο λόγος τους σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση είναι νομίζω αυθόρμητος, όχι μη προσεγμένος, και έχει διαφορά. 

Επίσης, μια που ήρθαμε και στο σωστό νήμα: θυμάμαι ότι πρώτη φορά άκουσα να γίνεται λόγος για το 'αφορά σε' σε μια τηλεοπτική συνομιλία του Α. Τρίτση με τον Δ. Μαρωνίτη. Λογικά πρέπει να ήταν όταν ο Τ. σκόπευε να επαναφέρει τη διδασκαλία των αρχαίων στο γυμνάσιο, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Κάτι θα είπε λοιπόν ο Τ. για την κατάντια της χρήσης της γλώσσας και θα έβαλε μέσα και ένα 'αφορά κάτι' και ο Μ. για να τον αντικρούσει με τα δικά του όπλα τού είπε πως το 'αφορά κάτι' ήταν λάθος και ότι το σωστό ήταν 'αφορά σε'. Θυμάται κανείς άλλος αυτή την εκπομπή;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 7, 2008)

anef said:


> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο; Τι εννοεί το ΛΝΕΓ όταν λέει 'Η χρήση αφορά σε είναι πιο προσεγμένη';



Απλά διαπιστώνει αυτό που λίγο-πολύ ξέρουμε όλοι μας: ότι σε πιο σοβαρές κι επίσημες περιπτώσεις, κάποιος θα προτιμήσει την όχι-και-τόσο-κοινή εκδοχή της σύναψης. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι είναι και σωστό ή απόλυτο ή ότι "έτσι πρέπει".

Εμένα μου θυμίζει τη διαφορά μεταξύ ψυχωτικού και ψυχωσικού (παράδειγμα που πέτυχα!), όπου τη β' βερσιόν συνήθως την χρησιμοποιούν ψυχίατροι κλπ σε πιο σοβαροφανή περιβάλλοντα.


----------



## anef (Oct 7, 2008)

Δεν νομίζω ότι 'διαπιστώνει', αλλά ότι μας λέει ποια θέλει ο ίδιος, τελείως αυθαίρετα κατά τη γνώμη μου, να είναι η διαφορά. Αν 'διαπίστωνε' θα έβλεπε ότι υπάρχουν ομιλητές που χρησιμοποιούν μόνο τη μία από τις δύο εκδοχές. Και επειδή πρόσφατα άκουγα τον Καραμανλή να λέει 'αφορά κάτι' σε λόγο του, να υποθέσουμε δηλ. ότι ο λόγος του δεν ήταν αρκετά 'επίσημος'; 

Και αντίστροφα, είναι τελείως αυθαίρετο να ταυτίζεται ο 'καθημερινός' λόγος με τον 'μη προσεγμένο'. Ακόμα και στο κουτσομπολιό η επιλογή των λέξεων μπορεί να είναι πάρα πολύ προσεγμένη, ακόμα και στην πιο καθημερινή κουβέντα με τους φίλους μας επίσης.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2008)

anef said:


> Κάτι θα είπε λοιπόν ο Τ[ρίτσης] για την κατάντια της χρήσης της γλώσσας και θα έβαλε μέσα και ένα 'αφορά κάτι' και ο Μ[αρωνίτης] για να τον αντικρούσει με τα δικά του όπλα τού είπε πως το 'αφορά κάτι' ήταν λάθος και ότι το σωστό ήταν 'αφορά σε'. Θυμάται κανείς άλλος αυτή την εκπομπή;


Δεν την έχω δει την εκπομπή, αλλά μπορούμε με αυτή την αναζήτηση να δούμε παραδείγματα χρήσης των «αφορά / αφορούν» από τον καθηγητή.

Για παράδειγμα:

2/12/2007: Ερώτηση που αφορά και *τα* ομηρικά έπη, με διαφορετικό τρόπο και σε διαφορετικό βαθμό το καθένα.

20/1/2008: Η απογραφή του Γαλιανού αφορά κυρίως *την* εξαντλητική κατάκριση του Joachim Latacz

27/1/2008: Το δεύτερο, ομόλογο και ομόθεμο, παράδειγμα είναι εκτενέστερο, δραματικότερα διαρθρωμένο και αφορά *στον* νόθο γιο του Πριάμου Λυκάονα.

Μπορείτε να αντιληφθείτε διαφορά στη σημασία; Ή να υποθέσουμε ότι δεν πρόσεχε;

Έχω ωστόσο παραδείγματα από προσεκτικό χρήστη, που στο ιστολόγιό του γράφει μόνο «αφορά σε» και όλα τα «αφορά» χωρίς «σε» ανήκουν σε σχολιαστές του ιστολογίου.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 7, 2008)

anef said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι 'διαπιστώνει', αλλά ότι μας λέει ποια θέλει ο ίδιος, τελείως αυθαίρετα κατά τη γνώμη μου, να είναι η διαφορά. Αν 'διαπίστωνε' θα έβλεπε ότι υπάρχουν ομιλητές που χρησιμοποιούν μόνο τη μία από τις δύο εκδοχές. Και επειδή πρόσφατα άκουγα τον Καραμανλή να λέει 'αφορά κάτι' σε λόγο του, να υποθέσουμε δηλ. ότι ο λόγος του δεν ήταν αρκετά 'επίσημος';
> 
> Και αντίστροφα, είναι τελείως αυθαίρετο να ταυτίζεται ο 'καθημερινός' λόγος με τον 'μη προσεγμένο'. Ακόμα και στο κουτσομπολιό η επιλογή των λέξεων μπορεί να είναι πάρα πολύ προσεγμένη, ακόμα και στην πιο καθημερινή κουβέντα με τους φίλους μας επίσης.



Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Δεν αντέχω τη σοβαροφάνεια, ειδικά όταν τη βλέπω παντού και πάντα, ακόμα και σε κείμενα ή μεταφράσεις που δεν χρειάζεται.


----------



## danae (Oct 7, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με την anef, ότι το "αφορά σε κάτι" επιβλήθηκε κάποια στιγμή αυθαίρετα και άνωθεν. Μέχρι τότε όλοι λέγαμε "αφορά κάτι". Και ξαφνικά άρχισε η χρήση αυτή να στιγματίζεται (εγώ δεν θυμάμαι το Μαρωνίτη αλλά τον Μπαμπινιώτη να εξηγεί ότι είναι "αφορώ εις τινα") κι εμείς δειλά να το "διορθώνουμε", μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή --αυτή την αίσθηση έχω εγώ τουλάχιστον και ίσως να αφορά μόνο εμένα, δεν ξέρω-- ξεπεράσαμε το κόμπλεξ του "έτσι λένε ότι είναι το σωστό, θα το λέω κι εγώ κι ας μη μου αρέσει" κι επιστρέψαμε στο "αφορώ" χωρίς "σε".


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 7, 2008)

danae said:


> ...μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή --αυτή την αίσθηση έχω εγώ τουλάχιστον και ίσως να αφορά μόνο εμένα, δεν ξέρω-- ξεπεράσαμε το κόμπλεξ του "έτσι λένε ότι είναι το σωστό, θα το λέω κι εγώ κι ας μη μου αρέσει" κι επιστρέψαμε στο "αφορώ" χωρίς "σε".



Πέστα συντρόφισσα, ζήτω η επανάσταση! (πλάκα κάνω, παραμένω υπό την επιρροή της Καλλίστης και του προλεταριάτου)   

Στα σοβαρά τώρα, η Ελληνική γλωσσική κοινότητα είμαστε εμείς και οι επιλογές που εμείς κάνουμε, όλοι μαζί, δημιουργούν *τώρα* τη γλώσσα.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Oct 7, 2008)

@nickel: Συγχαρητήρια καθυστερημένα για το ποστ: εξαιρετικό και πειστικότατο. Μετά χαράς ανακαλώ όσα έγραψα για το _αφορώ σε κάποιον_, που θα έδινε, δήθεν, *_τού αφορώ_. Νομίζω όμως ότι η χρήση της απλής αιτιατικής των προσωπικών αντωνυμιών με το _αφορώ_ παραμένει ατράνταχτο επιχείρημα: εφόσον λέμε _η υπόθεση αυτή δεν με αφορά_ (και όχι _η υπόθεση αυτή δεν αφορά σε μένα_), έπεται ότι η μόνη αποδεκτή σύνταξη του αφορώ στα Ν.Ε. είναι με απλή αιτιατική. Στα αρχαία ελληνικά τα πράγματα είναι βεβαίως διαφορετικά: _ἀφορῶ_ θα πει «αποστρέφω το βλέμμα μου» και κατ' επέκταση «αποστρέφω το βλέμμα μου από τα πάντα για να το επικεντρώσω σε ένα σημείο», οπότε «στρέφω το βλέμμα μου προς ένα σημείο». Έτσι εξηγείται και η σύνταξη με _εἰς_ ή _πρός_: _ἀφορῶ εἴς τι, πρός τι_. Αλλά αυτά είναι άλλου παπά βαγγέλιο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2008)

Tipoukeitos said:


> οπότε «στρέφω το βλέμμα μου προς ένα σημείο». Έτσι εξηγείται και η σύνταξη με _εἰς_ ή _πρός_: _ἀφορῶ εἴς τι, πρός τι_.



Ακριβώς. Αυτή η αρχαία σημασία βρίσκεται στη βάση της επιχειρηματολογίας των λεξικών του Κέντρου. Έχουμε τα τρία αρχαία ρήματα που σχετίζονταν με την όραση, _αποβλέπω, αποσκοπώ, αφορώ_, και ακολουθούνταν από _εις_. Γι’ αυτό το λόγο η πρόταση του κ. Βαλεοντή είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε το «αφορώ σε» μόνο με τη σημασία του «αποβλέπω». _Οι προσπάθειές μας αφορούν στην..._ Δεν με ενοχλεί εκεί το «σε», αλλά με ενοχλεί η χρήση τού «αφορώ», αφού υπάρχει το «αποβλέπω», που αίρει τη σύγχυση. Πέρα λοιπόν από τη χρήση, στο επιχείρημα του Κέντρου αντιδρά κάτι μέσα μου που λέει: ακριβώς επειδή άλλαξε η σημασία της λέξης, θα πρέπει να είναι ευπρόσδεκτη και η αλλαγή της σύνταξης. Γιατί πρέπει οι λέξεις να έχουν πάντα μια ανταύγεια από τα παλιά, ιδιαίτερα όταν πρόκειται για ignis fatuus;


----------



## sarant (Oct 8, 2008)

nickel said:


> Έχω ωστόσο παραδείγματα από προσεκτικό χρήστη, που στο ιστολόγιό του γράφει μόνο «αφορά σε» και όλα τα «αφορά» χωρίς «σε» ανήκουν σε σχολιαστές του ιστολογίου.



Αυτό δεν πιάνεται -εγώ θα ήθελα παραδείγματα από προσεχτικό χρήστη που να τηρεί την (υποτιθέμενη;) βαλεόντεια διάκριση.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 8, 2008)

anef said:


> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο; Τι εννοεί το ΛΝΕΓ όταν λέει 'Η χρήση αφορά σε είναι πιο προσεγμένη';



Aυτή ακριβώς η φράση σάλπισε την ομοβροντία του "αφορώ σε" που μας έχει πάρει τα αυτιά και αφορά κακογραμμένες συνταγές ελεύθερου εργαστηρίου δημοσιογραφίας.
Η Ακαδημία, θυμάμαι, είχε εκφραστεί κατηγορηματικά: το αφορώ + ουσ. συντάσσεται με αιτ., *όπως με την προσωπική αντ.*

Τα περί "λογιότερης" και "προσεγμένης" χρήσης με "σε" δεν ευσταθούν, στο μυαλό μου μάλιστα αφορά απλώς "παρακατιανή" χρήση.:)


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2011)

Να προσθέσω, επειδή το άκουσα στο Mega και βγάζει πολλά ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο, ότι είναι πλεονασμός και περίεργο να λέμε *όσον αφορά για*. Φαίνεται ότι όσοι το λένε επηρεάζονται από το *όσο για*.


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 20, 2011)

Επιστολή ΠΑΕ Πανιώνιος προς ΕΠΟ
20/4/2011



> Με αφορμή την αρνητική σχετική εισήγηση του Υπαλλήλου σας κ. Γεωργίου
> Δημητρίου, παρουσία μας, στην συνεδρίαση της επιτροπής αδειοδότησης στις 19/04/2011, η οποία δεν υπήρξε ξεκάθαρη 100% *ως αναφορά*:
> Α’ Την εγκυρότητα ή πλαστότητα των Ασφαλιστικών και Φορολογικών ενημεροτήτων της εταιρείας μας που έχουν κατατεθεί στην Ε.Π.Ο.
> Β’ Τα Ισχύοντα Συμβόλαια με ορισμένους ποδοσφαιριστές της ομάδος μας.



Μισό φλιτζάνι καφέ ήπια μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι ο ποιητής ήθελε να πει *όσον αφορά*. 

Όσον αφορά τον Νιόνιο τώρα, τον βλέπω ντογρού για Δ' Εθνική σε λίγες μέρες.


----------

